
Brenda Barnes’s Wisdom, and Our Anti-Parent Workplace - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/24/opinion/brenda-barness-wisdom-and-our-anti-parent-workplace.html
======
thatwebdude
I feel like most of the issues stem from lack of self-respect. People THINK
they can't get a new job so they don't. They THINK they can't do better for
themselves and their family so they don't. They stick it out, wait for
retirement, and die 5 years later.

And that's terrible.

I come from an unusual background. I didn't finish college. Neither did my
wife.

But when we started a family and realized what we had wasn't going to work; we
changed it for ourselves and our family.

I mean, when the alternative solution is death and despair, why aren't more
people doing something for themselves?

Every time I was in a position where I felt taken advantage of, or not
compensated enough for who I am or what I do, I moved on to (hopefully) bigger
and better.

Work is work and it should remain that way. Too many people are trying to
build their careers on hopes and dreams of what they always wanted to be, but
the pool isn't that big and not everyone is invited to it. When you make
sacrifices for the thing you always wanted, you initially ignore the extra
hours it takes, the less money it makes, and the lack of respect it may have
for you.

I can't understand why people aren't adopting the mentality of Baby Boomer's
had with "work" and "career", this new Millennial way obviously isn't working.

Kudos to Brenda's daughter, for changing things for herself and her family.

